# Hi from TX



## beergutaggie (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello everyone-
Just joined up and thought I would say hello!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey:darkbeer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Archery Talk. You will love this place. It is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Welcome!*

I hunt in your neck of the woods...'k,, well, almost. East northeast of Sulphur Springs about 25 miles in Mahoney. Have fo rabout 28 years now...


----------



## andy_true (Jan 22, 2006)

I have been updating my profile and wanted to see how everyting looked. Welcome to Archery Talk! I live close to TAMU. Between B/CS and Huntsville.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk beergutaggie. Have fun here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## beergutaggie (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I am already finding a lot of information and opinions.


----------



## Pondguy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Howdy & Gigem!!*

Good to see some more AGS on here! Just joined up a week ago myself, is this place great or what. Have a Shiner on me!:darkbeer:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the mutantville forum and say hi


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

beergutaggie said:


> Hello everyone-
> Just joined up and thought I would say hello!


I HALE FROM GILMER welcome


----------



## Aggie94 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Howdy...*

...and welcome aboard.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

couldn't let an Aggie be the last to post on your thread :wink: Welcome aboard!!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rookie101 (Sep 8, 2007)

beergutaggie said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I am already finding a lot of information and opinions.


Hello Iam from tx also a place real close to you and i am wanting to get stated is bow hunting.Dont really have alot of sorces of informatin. I found a bow at Wal-mart. Not wanting to spend alot of money on bow just is case i dont like it.If you have any information let me no.I am from Bogata .


----------



## Quickstix (Aug 23, 2006)

*welcome aboard*

welcome


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

